# Recommend a water based tyre dressing/coating



## RichieM (May 11, 2007)

I've just learnt that solvent based tyre dressings are very bad for the rubber.
And my current dressing (Chemical Guys VRP Dressall) is solvent based, so I'd like some recommendations on a water based replacement please.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.obsessionwax.com/nero-tyre-interior-trim-dressing/


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

CarPro PERL.

I swore by Zaino Z16 for years but got a bit fed-up of the durability in wet weather so tried PERL- it's excellent!


----------



## acidburn (Sep 5, 2014)

Finish Kare 108AS , polymer/water base , very overlooked product,

Similar to carpro perl , less expensive , I personally dilute it 1:1 for tires and 1:3 for interior dressings (not stated on instructions just a personal preference) .. re-applying once a month.

Dries immediately , does not leaves any oily residues.


----------



## snowy1 (Jan 3, 2014)

Swissvax Pneu, I just swapped to this product and it has a more natural finish, not overly glossy/wet looking.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Zaino by far the best I've used


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber Care, spray it on, forget about it, job done...


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Supernatural Tyre Dressing


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Autosmart Finish is water based , dilute to suit :thumb:


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

suspal said:


> http://www.obsessionwax.com/nero-tyre-interior-trim-dressing/


Ditto to this. PERL is good, Zaino is nice but never seems to last. Auto finesse again looks great but didn't last. Obsession is the best of the lot by a long way but I doubt many will have used it to compare.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

adjones said:


> Ditto to this. PERL is good, Zaino is nice but never seems to last. Auto finesse again looks great but didn't last. Obsession is the best of the lot by a long way but I doubt many will have used it to compare.


I've used all of these mentioned, obsession is very similar to perl imo and don't get on with either

Zaino lasts for ages with me, are you cleaning, drying then dressing?


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Zanio Z16 or 3M Tyre Restorer. Both excellent water based products, although the 3M wont last as long.


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

For the Zanio I wash, dry and then give an ipa wipeover before applying.
Excellent durability for me.


----------



## RichieM (May 11, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your feedback.
Think I'll try Zanio, was surprised/disappointed no one mentioned Valet Pro Talos Protectant as I was going to buy that.


----------



## szladob (Jun 5, 2013)

woodym3 said:


> For the Zanio I wash, dry and then give an ipa wipeover before applying.
> Excellent durability for me.


Is IPA wipe over any better for a tyre than the non-water based products? Alcohol dries out everything (just try it on your hands), so not sure if rubber suffers from that...

I am trying Endurance from Meg's at the moment, in the spray form, which supposed to be water based, even though the Endurance gel is not..

I got several bottles of 3M in a Tesco deal very cheap - gives a very nice, natural look, easy to apply, but doesn't last very long...


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm not sold that solvent dressings damage the rubber. 

I'm not sure what sort of mileage you do but average 12000 a year X 2 years and your tread will wear out before a solvent could damage the side walk of a tyre. 

Gonz.


----------



## RichieM (May 11, 2007)

great gonzo said:


> I'm not sold that solvent dressings damage the rubber.
> 
> I'm not sure what sort of mileage you do but average 12000 a year X 2 years and your tread will wear out before a solvent could damage the side walk of a tyre.
> 
> Gonz.


I only do 4-5k a year, so, as i see it, the solvents would be soaking in to the rubber more than with high mileage.
I have had side walls crack and discolour, not saying it is due to solvent usage but would rather er on the side of caution and use water-based.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I've used solvent based dressings for years without an issue. See quite a few cars come into our dealership with cracked tyres, tyres that have never seen a dressing.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

In that case I would recommend dodos Supernatrul tyre dressing, very good and lasts pretty well for a water based dressing. Can't beat a bit of Gtech's T1 tho if you do turn to the darkside of non water based lol. 
Gonz.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

When it comes to water based potions, my first port of call is Finish Kare









The Bridgestone tyre









The Falken tyre

This one fell under the radar ages ago, but it's well worth giving it a go :thumb:

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

PERL is great and I have no desire to use anything else for awhile I'm very pleased with the look and durability. I've heard good things about Gyeon Q2 tire but have not used it.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

With salt on the roads around here I estimate tyre dressings lasting approx 5 minutes, unless you have white wall tyres then all is good. 
Gonz.


----------



## Daniel Um (Feb 5, 2015)

GYEON Q2M TIRE is the best I have used 
It will keep your tire shine for a long time


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

OP was asking foe water based GYEON Q2M TIRE is solvent based.


----------



## tv86 (May 3, 2014)

Perl is not durable, 2 rainy days and it's gone


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Dodo Juice Supernatural Tyre Dressing, Hands down. An excellent product with superb durability especially considering it's water based. Feeds the rubber well allowing easy cleaning and always a good base to apply top up coats. I've driven 400 miles in subzero temperatures from my home to my girlfriends here and it was still there. Other SOLVENT based ones were gone completely. It's all about application, Your tyres need to be very clean to get the best from it. Brilliant product.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

I would of recomended finishkare...fantastic finish, so easy to apply but lasted 5 minutes so it would get expensive.

I now use zaino.A few blobs goes a longggggggggg way.Lovely finish.A bottle will last a long long time. Durability....im not sure i aint paid too much attention to it.


----------

